# greetings from ohio



## slardieri1 (Jun 5, 2006)

hello all I am from Cleveland,ohio. I love this forum and I am in RMax as well as martial arts in general.

Thanks,
Steve Lardieri


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.
terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    What kind of martial arts are you interested in?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Steve, glad you love the forum.  I look forward to your posts.  :wavey:


----------



## Tarot (Jun 6, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Steve! What's RMax?


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome!  I love Cleveland....I'm from just across the line over in PA. 

Enjoy and happy posting.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!



			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> What's RMax?


 
^^^---Yeah..what he said.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings Steve and welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Steve.  RMax is cool stuff.


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Steve.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Steve.  Always good to see another Ohioan here!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome Steve, one of my students just move to cleveland, he now works with Master Perry, he's home sick though


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy Posting.

Aloha 

Rick


----------

